# views of ordinary catholics



## Scott (Sep 1, 2005)

See here.


----------



## Peter (Sep 1, 2005)

What, were Archbishop Weakland and Marcoux engaged in some sort of homosexual affair?


----------



## Scott (Sep 2, 2005)

yes


----------



## Peter (Sep 2, 2005)

The funny thing is how desperate these neo-Romanists are to deny any connection between the RC priest pederasty scandal and RC priest homosexuality, though they offer no attempt to explain away the obvious link between secret sodomic fornication between a male who is an adult and male of is a child.


----------

